# WANTED: Halo 3 for Xbox



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have had this game lying about for ages but just started playing only to accidentally stand on the disc which is now unreadable.

Anyone have an old copy they want shot of?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i havent, got some on ebay quite cheap, if u do get one and you need lessons on how to play it..let me know


----------

